# Chocolate rub for jerky



## shellbellc (Mar 8, 2007)

Tried it at the food show.  Don't think of it as a hershey bar, think of it as a dry cocoa powder with other spices, not sweet.  It was excellent.  Going to prepare jerky tonight or tomorrow for smokin on Saturday.  I think that 1 lb of it will be the chocolate...


----------



## kueh (Mar 8, 2007)

Cocoa is a mild bitter ingredient.  Sounds like another ingredient worth experimenting with in rubs and sauces although you can buy it of the shelf.

Perhaps what you have is a dry version of mole pablano.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mole_poblano


----------



## jmastera (Mar 8, 2007)

I thought about using a little cocoa ni my rub but have not experimented yet since I like the one I make currently.

Here is a link to the shop in Denver where I get my spices.  They have great prices and a huge selection.

savoryspiceshop.com

http://savoryspiceshop.com/spices/cocoa.html
http://savoryspiceshop.com/blends.html#M


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 8, 2007)

Found some "chocalate rub" in a food specialty store near me a while back and loved it!!! I mixed a bit of it with my regular brisket rub and...wow, mighty tastey. Didn't like it on pork so much though seemed to go nicely with beef. Let us know how your jerky comes out 

Cocoa, coffee, and other spices like cinnamon are used in rubs and sauces all the time, alot by comp teams who are looking for that exta special somthing to set them apart from the rest..... and they won't be giving up their recipe's anytime soon either.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm 

Not being a big fan of chocolate unless it's got lots of nuts or peanutbutter in it I can't imagine this ...


----------



## jessie50 (Mar 9, 2007)

We aren't gonna try it?


----------



## abigail4476 (Mar 9, 2007)

Cocoa was used as a savory spice long before it ever made it to the candy shops....there are hundreds of recipes to use it in that aren't sweet at all...

Debi - you wouldn't be cooking with _chocolate_...you'd be cooking with _cocoa_...not the same.  Don't believe me?  Dip your finger into cocoa powder and give it a taste....LOL!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My family loves Chicken Mole Enchiladas!


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is a link to the people that were at the food show...this is the exact stuff I got, the mocha java steak rub.

http://www.diva-chocolates.com/rubs.html


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 9, 2007)

Cocoa is used in chili and other Mexican foods (mighty good too!), seems reasonable it would fit right in rubs and other things used by smokers.
I'd try it in a New York second! And I think I will!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 10, 2007)

That's exactly the same thing as I had found in the specialty store and loved!!! 

Thanks for the link Shellbelc!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 10, 2007)

Abigail -

I believe you! I use cocoa alot in the winter to make hot chocolate. I just have this "thing" against chocolate ...

Ya see it's like this, my big brother loved chocolate cake, I 'm not a big cake person but I can handle vanila or white cake with peanutbutter frosting.  Being Mamas only little boy every birthday I got a darn chocolate cake because it was my brothers favorite!








That's probably why he joined the Marines and I joined the Navy!


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Deb, we won't hold it against you for joining the Navy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Pass a Semper Fi to your bro and I'll take a piece of choc cake!!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 15, 2007)

i put a square of bittersweet bakers chocolate in my chili...shhhh dont tell anybody..lol


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Jeff, 
Love your Avatar, too funny. I was just out at the fiery foods show and they had the PETA shirts with a lot of different sayings like that...Do you really put choc in chili?


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 15, 2007)

yup i really do.... it adds a richness to it... i also dont put mine in a crockpot or on the stovetop

i take mine and put into a big turkey roaster and bake it.... it gives it a nicer color and seems to make the flavors come together alot better


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Unfortunately Shell I give anything to have another piece of Mamas chocloate cake cause she'd still be here to make it!

My brother doesn't hold it against me anymore but when he was a youngster he did. Now he's just glad he has one sister that's self sufficent!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 15, 2007)

Don't worry Debi, the government made the Navy responsible for the Marines so someone would be there to make the travel arrangements for them


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

I got slugged the first time I told my brother that!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 16, 2007)

My Dad was Navy and my Uncle was a retired Marine Full bird that came up through the enlisted ranks.  To get my Uncle's gander up my Dad would often and LOUDLY proclaim "Over 200 years of Marines guarding the Navy's gates and NOT one has ever been stolen!"


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, the Marines are a dept of the Navy....the BEST dept or as the guys would say, The Men's Dept!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  We appreciate the ride so we can go do our jobs!  Think how my dad, 4 years Navy, felt when his little girl went up to him and told him she joined the Marines!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 17, 2007)

Shell -

When I was a kid stationed in Pearl the only thing between the BAMs barracks and the WAVES barracks was a bar ... next door to that was sickbay! Me (5'2") and this little bity welder gal (4' 7") used to get picked on everytime the BAMS got paid and came to the bar - but we never ended up in sickbay after like they did (only the brig).


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 17, 2007)

But you were in Pearl, and no matter what else happened it was great


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 17, 2007)

Rodger -

I never said the bar brawls weren't fun too - I was just a kid!


----------

